# Where can you buy/order Bullet cables in Canada?



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I usually get my Bullet coily cables from gearalley.com, but there's been very little in stock for a while now. All they have are pink and purple ones, not my thing.

Anywhere else you can get them in Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I carry them at the gc gear shop. Can get whatever you want. But I only have purple curly and pedalboard kits right now


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I carry them at the gc gear shop. Can get whatever you want. But I only have purple curly and pedalboard kits right now


Ah, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

If you're ever in Toronto, Paul's Boutique in Kensington Market stocks them. Last time I was there they had a pretty good selection of colours.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You might also want to give the Lava curly cable a try. Quality wise I think they are both on par but weight wise the Lava is lighter and not as thick. So depends on what you like in terms of the thickness and weight with the two. Lava cable is a bit more expensive.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I ended up going with the Lava myself, the coils are smaller than the Bullet cables. I think it was $10 more. I've played a couple of gigs with the Lava and I am happy so far, I don't find the cable too heavy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hardasmum said:


> I ended up going with the Lava myself, the coils are smaller than the Bullet cables. I think it was $10 more. I've played a couple of gigs with the Lava and I am happy so far, I don't find the cable too heavy.


Yes, I have one in rotation as well. I like it myself. Stretches out to a good 20 feet without a lot of pull.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info, guys. That's good to know about P's Boutique.

I'd like to try a Lava, however aren't they only 25'? I like the extra 5' the Bullets have - I don't use any pedals and need the cord to go all the way back to my half-stack.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

TubeStack said:


> Thanks for the info, guys. That's good to know about P's Boutique.
> 
> I'd like to try a Lava, however aren't they only 25'? I like the extra 5' the Bullets have - I don't use any pedals and need the cord to go all the way back to my half-stack.


I have not tested either one for total length but the are advertised at 20' Lava and 30' Bullet. Not sure that you would want them stretched to capacity though, being a curly cable they will have a certain amount of pull, especially at the extreme length


----------

